

Air Force ordered software to manage army of fake virtual people - espeed
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/02/18/revealed-air-force-ordered-software-to-manage-army-of-fake-virtual-people/
Federal Contract for "Persona Management Software"
https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&#38;mode=form&#38;id=d88e9d660336be91552fe8c1a51bacb2&#38;tab=core&#38;_cview=1
======
espeed
Air Force Contract for Persona Management Software
[https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id...](https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=d88e9d660336be91552fe8c1a51bacb2&tab=core&_cview=1)

